# The T2 Score: Under the Skin



## alexballmusic (Aug 18, 2018)

An in-depth break down of Brad Fiedel's 1991 score to Terminator 2. Includes a demonstration on a real Fairlight CMI III along with other vintage synths.

Gets right into the sounds used and how they were combined and manipulated into those familiar motifs and textures.


----------



## Bear Market (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome video Alex! Must have taken a lot of time and effort to put together. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Paul Dawkins (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi Alex, I literally signed up just to say thank you for this. I've been incredibly interested in this score for a long time, especially which specific Series III samples were used, and how. What a great piece of work - kudos!


----------



## Kony (Aug 18, 2018)

Cracking video Alex!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 19, 2018)

Fantastic! I absolutely loved this! Lots of work went into this cool video - thanks, Alex.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks, Alex!!!


----------



## alexballmusic (Aug 19, 2018)

Bear Market said:


> Awesome video Alex! Must have taken a lot of time and effort to put together. I enjoyed it very much.



Thanks! Was the accumulation of conversations with Python Blue over the last 18 months. Thought those conversations would make an interesting video.


----------



## alexballmusic (Aug 19, 2018)

Paul Dawkins said:


> Hi Alex, I literally signed up just to say thank you for this. I've been incredibly interested in this score for a long time, especially which specific Series III samples were used, and how. What a great piece of work - kudos!



Thanks Paul, that's kind of you. Glad it was of use! Messing around with those sounds is great fun and quite a few are surprising and deceptive.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 19, 2018)

Brilliant stuff, nicely edited too! Thanks.


----------



## lux (Aug 19, 2018)

yup, another fantastic work, so fun to watch.


----------



## alexballmusic (Aug 19, 2018)

lux said:


> yup, another fantastic work, so fun to watch.



Cheers


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 20, 2018)

What a fine piece of work.

I was reminiscing about T2 and Brad's score with my brother a few days ago. We'll watch this together next time we meet.

Thanks for making it happen mate.

S.M

P.S: Should have bought that Fairlight back in 1994


----------



## Kony (Aug 20, 2018)

I always find your videos thoroughly entertaining and informative. I've been doing my Arnie impersonation all day....


----------



## alexballmusic (Aug 20, 2018)

S.M Hassani said:


> What a fine piece of work.
> 
> I was reminiscing about T2 and Brad's score with my brother a few days ago. We'll watch this together next time we meet.
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed! It's classic score for sure.

You had an opportunity for a Fairlight in 94 and passed on it?


----------



## alexballmusic (Aug 20, 2018)

Kony said:


> I always find your videos thoroughly entertaining and informative. I've been doing my Arnie impersonation all day....



Thanks Kony. I wish I could do an Arnie impression like David does in my videos. I mock up the parts for him to replace and it's pretty embarrassing!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Aug 20, 2018)

alexballmusic said:


> You had an opportunity for a Fairlight in 94 and passed on it?



Yeah, I was young and cautious back then! 

It was meant for a big project I was supposed to head at the time. But I backed off when things didn't go through. Would have kept it ever since, as I tend to do with those things.


----------



## ryan-Phayder (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for making the video. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## alexballmusic (Aug 21, 2018)

ryan-Phayder said:


> Thanks for making the video. Really enjoyed it.



Thanks, glad to hear!


----------



## alexballmusic (Aug 21, 2018)

S.M Hassani said:


> Yeah, I was you and cautious back then!
> 
> It was meant for a big project I was supposed to head at the time. But I backed off when things didn't go through. Would have kept it ever since, as I tend to do with those things.



Well, guess you can't really kick yourself too hard. It was going out of fashion by then, and were probably still pretty pricey!


----------



## alexballmusic (Oct 7, 2018)

I've updated the video link as it got a copyright block on YouTube unfortunately. Should now be live again.


----------

